# qmail-smtpd does not start [SOLVED]

## LordArthas

Hi all!

I'm running Gentoo on AMD64 and I just installed qmail. I followed the instruction of the HowTo for what I needed, but I've got a big problem: qmail-smtpd doesn't start. Supervise keeps on trying to start it and filling my /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/error_log with lines like this:

```

@400000004191dda418c0a5a4 tcpserver: fatal: temporarily unable to figure out IP address for 0.0.0.0: file does not exist

```

Previously it complained differently, saying that it was usable to figure out the port number. Is solved that by searching in Gentoo forums and putting a TCPSERVER_PORT=25 in /var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd.

However, I really don't know how to solve this new problem.

Thanks, M.Last edited by LordArthas on Fri Nov 19, 2004 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LordArthas

Hi!

An update.

After a couple of weeks using Exim I decided I had to solve this issue with qmail. So, I removed Exim and re-emerge qmail and.. it worked!

I still had to add:

```

TCPSERVER_PORT = 25

```

in /var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd (otherwise tcpserver wouldn't be able to find out which port to bind to), but then it all worked this time.

!?

Good, anyhow.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## Letus

I have the exact same problem now (from rc13 to rc15, installed from src, always the same  :Sad: ). nothing works, the same error message 0.0.0.0 ... file not found ...

As it seems, something's wrong with AMD64, but how to solve it ??

----------

## qmzt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2639199.html#2639199

----------

